# Pneumatic zombie dog



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

This prop also started out as static. I removed the insides and added cylinders, wood, and PVC. This is one of my first pneumatic projects.

Pneumatic zombie dog


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great Job davensj! Keep up the good prop building


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

OK, that even spooked my dog! Good work!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Haunt2530 said:


> Great Job davensj! Keep up the good prop building


Thanks 
I may build another larger dog (or beast) with more articulation, and a stronger frame.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

that's really great! can i fly you to chicago to make me some moving beasts? 
i love his whining noise to begin with


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Cat_Bones said:


> that's really great! can i fly you to chicago to make me some moving beasts?
> i love his whining noise to begin with


Haha, thanks! I kinda wish I did a how to video for the dog. Maybe I'll do one for the next prop


----------



## bayouwitch (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks awesome. Would love to know how you made the dog.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks bayouwitch! I can send you photos and describe how it was built if you want. The dog originally started as a static prop. If you look it up on the Internet, search for,"Latex Howling Wolf". To me it just looks like a skinny zombie dog, haha. I gutted the inside and added PVC, wood, and cylinders. Then I used liquid latex to seal up the dog, added some more color, and fake blood.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is nice. I built a dog a few years back. But just got side tracked and never finished the cylinder part. You have me all fired up now.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Watcher! I do two photos of the basic frame inside the dog. It wasn't the final result, but close. It's back when I knew less about hinges and pneumatics.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm I don't know why it's showing up sideways


----------

